

If mutations occur at random over the entire genome, how can a complex organ such as an eye evolve? - hhm
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=experts-random-mutations

======
bootload
Dawkins gives another viewpoint in his book, _"Climbing Mount Improbable"_
with his explanation of the evolution of the eye. You can read an extract here
~
[http://www.simonyi.ox.ac.uk/dawkins/writings/climbingmountim...](http://www.simonyi.ox.ac.uk/dawkins/writings/climbingmountimprobable.shtml)

For the Dr Who fans out there Lala Ward did the Illustrations ~
<http://www.richardwho.com/collections/collection15.asp>

